# Freshwater Shrimp



## INSUNABULA (Jun 27, 2008)

So I'm a fairly new guy to the whole aquarium scene but it's something that has taken hold of me quite firmly. I'm very much into decapods, specifically shrimp and was wondering if there were any more interesting species here in Toronto.

I currently have:

Giant Malaysian Shrimp
Vampire shrimp
Woodland Shrimp
Amano Shrimp
Cherry Shrimp
Tiger Shrimp
Sunkist Shrimp
Crystal Shrimp
Bee Shrimp

Does anyone know where other varieties maybe located? Thank you for any help ladies and gents


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

cherry shrimp you could get from Katlyst she has good prices if you pick them up. Amanos you could get 10 for 5 in the Vaughn big als


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Just picked up Menageries last 3 Red Orchid Shrimp


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

fishlover93 said:


> cherry shrimp you could get from Katlyst she has good prices if you pick them up. Amanos you could get 10 for 5 in the Vaughn big als


10 amano for $5??
I just paid something like $2.99 each last week... 
Do they still have them available at this price??


----------



## INSUNABULA (Jun 27, 2008)

I was hoping for another long-arm or a large algae-eater.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BA scarborough has some freshwater blue macrobrachium (long clawed) shrimp for sale. $6.99 ea or smtg?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> BA scarborough has some freshwater blue macrobrachium (long clawed) shrimp for sale. $6.99 ea or smtg?


They are beautiful & can be very agressive. Thanks for posting them. Scarborough is getting some really interesting things in as of late. I found a few really nice cories a few months back....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, Scott is doing a great job of bring in some unusual livestock recently. A few other types of shrimp there too: orange and blue bee shrimp, black and red crystals, red cherry shrimps, ghost shrimps, pinokio shrimps, vampire shrimp, and maybe one or two that I'm forgetting.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Yeah, Scott is doing a great job of bring in some unusual livestock recently. A few other types of shrimp there too: orange and blue bee shrimp, black and red crystals, red cherry shrimps, ghost shrimps, pinokio shrimps, vampire shrimp, and maybe one or two that I'm forgetting.


He's a nice guy I traded in a bunch of plecs and cories a few months back and met him then.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Agreed. Very nice guy, and definitely makes the Scarborough BA a standout among the big stores.

He's definitely getting some interesting inverts lately, so his store is definitely somewhere you want to check out for more shrimps.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Agreed. Very nice guy, and definitely makes the Scarborough BA a standout among the big stores.
> 
> He's definitely getting some interesting inverts lately, so his store is definitely somewhere you want to check out for more shrimps.


I probally shouldn't have read that...I think I'll get shot if I bring home another shrimp...I've already spent alot of these $$$$$$$ week on shrimp as it is. Yep you are trying to get me killed aren't ya?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha....if you do, can I have some of your tanks? 

I'm just growing into an enabler myself. One shrimp and one fish at a time...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Haha....if you do, can I have some of your tanks?
> 
> I'm just growing into an enabler myself. One shrimp and one fish at a time...


Only if you do the water changes!


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

clock906 said:


> 10 amano for $5??
> I just paid something like $2.99 each last week...
> Do they still have them available at this price??


I'm not sure. I think it went back to the 2.99 like you got it. But yea they were like that 2 weeks ago!!!


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry for hijacking. I was wondering if anyone would tell me what the life span of the sunkist orange shrimp is? I tried googling about them, but I keep getting food recipes, lol. And I was wondering how many shrimp I can have in a 5 gallon? I am thinking of setting up a shrimp tank too.


----------



## INSUNABULA (Jun 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> BA scarborough has some freshwater blue macrobrachium (long clawed) shrimp for sale. $6.99 ea or smtg?


Thanks for the heads-up there mate - I went over there yesterday and got myself three of the long arms  They are quite aggressive with each other but seem to leave the other smaller shrimp alone (3 Cherry, 3 Sunkist, 3 Tiger & 5 Orange Spotted). Perhaps that's because they prefer to get out of THEIR way but for the moment it works. 

I'll be placing them in my larger tank when they get bigger with my 9 Amano, 3 Woodland, 3 Vampire & Giant Malaysian.

Thanks again for all the help, I think I've maxed-out my tank for the moment until I can get a larger one 

INSUN.

By the way, Does anyone have any information on how large these blue macrobrachium (from Scarbourgh Big Al's) and the orange spotted (from Menagerie) get?
Maybe a link to a picture or two, I'm having difficulty


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

There are well over 100 different species of macrobrachim some will obtain a body length of 20-30 centimeters. Their gh and general hardness in the wild is about 6. I saw the one's in Big Al's but I'm not too sure they actually were machrobrachium's and coupled with their agression I didn't buy them. You might want to keep an eye on your other shrimp if you want to keep them, macrobrachium are carnivores and they may end up being dinner. Palaemonids (macrobrachium's) are meat eaters so I'd suggest picking up some Hikari Carnivore all of my meat eating shrimp love it.


----------

